# Iphone se 2020 et chargeur



## LaurentR (28 Mai 2021)

Bonjour 
J'ai lu dans le test suivant que l'iphone se 2020 était livré avec un chargeur et celui que j'ai reçu d'Amazon n'en a pas. Est-ce normal ?

https://www.fredzone.org/prise-en-main-de-liphone-se-2020-988

Merci


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2021)

LaurentR a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai lu dans le test suivant que l'iphone se 2020 était livré avec un chargeur et celui que j'ai reçu d'Amazon n'en a pas. Est-ce normal ?
> 
> https://www.fredzone.org/prise-en-main-de-liphone-se-2020-988
> ...


Bonjour,

C'est modèle d'occasion ?


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mai 2021)

Je viens de regarder sur sur leur site :

Contenu du coffretiPhone avec iOS 12, Câble Lightning vers USB-C, Documentation


----------



## LaurentR (28 Mai 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Je viens de regarder sur sur leur site :
> 
> Contenu du coffretiPhone avec iOS 12, Câble Lightning vers USB-C, Documentation


Pareil sur le site d'Apple. Je me demande donc comment le testeur de Fredzone a eu un modèle avec chargeur. Est-ce qu'Apple a changé sa manière de faire l'année dernière ?


----------



## Oizo (29 Mai 2021)

L'année dernière mon père a acheté un iPhone SE 2020 et le chargeur était bien dans la boîte

Il a été supprimé à la sortie de l'iPhone 12 : https://www.tomsguide.fr/apple-retire-aussi-les-chargeurs-des-boites-des-iphone-11-se-2020-et-xr/


----------



## Kolof (23 Juin 2021)

Celui que je viens d'acheter (livré il y a 6 jours) n'avait pas de chargeur. Juste le câble.


----------

